# tyre dressing which isnt 'thick' like megs endurance



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Wanting a change from tyre dressing used both megs endurance and cg nltg im happy with the shine factor but regardless of how thinnly i apply it still has the 'thick' consistency look if that makes sense??lol

was looking at megs all season dressing as it would double up for arches too but question is,is it as glossy as the megs endurance?

cheers:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Either migliore or zaino z16 would be my choice. Both are excellent, I think migliore is marginally better personally not used the megs sorry


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Z16 is my dressing of choice now, it's got a milk like consistency and leaves just the right matte finish :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

tried fk top kote but wasnt for me it wasnt as glossy.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Do you want high gloss? Z16 leaves a nice clean matte finish, the tyres look dressed but not shiny which is how I like it. They say if you add more layers you can increase the gloss.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

pdv40 said:


> Z16 is my dressing of choice now, it's got a milk like consistency and leaves just the right matte finish :thumb:


How long wound you say the Z16 lasts?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Got a few you can try out mate when your next around. Gloss-it tyre dressing, Gloss-it TRV and Blackfire.
Not sure but the Megs ASD may harm your tyres in the long run


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I clean and re-apply each week, so it's difficult to tell but certainly lasts well over the week.

I should have a thread up in the showroom tomorrow or Friday and I'll put some Z16 on the tyres in that.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks jason..been looking at the gloss it stuff too.

will give you a shout when im up mate,just want enough to sample on the tyres:thumb:

and yes im after a high gloss finish.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Espuma RD 50.
Tyre dressing and protectant in one.
Extremely long lasting wash after wash.
Gordon.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Z16 or Swissvax Pneu


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Who sells espuma?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Who sells espuma?


I normally deal with Tim @ envy valeting on here.

Fire him a PM. Great guy to deal with.
Gordon.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

probably best to just buy direct from espuma.co.uk. thats the price that tim will quote you anyways


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Z16 its my now best tire dressing spreads so easy too no need for gloves like the blackfire.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i4detailing tyre gloss, of a watery consistency so very easy to apply :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I posted something in this section a week or so ago about Megs Endurance regarding diluting it with de ionised water, try it with different ratios, tyre gel, spritz for under the arches etc, basically it is yours to do with what you will, as it happens I will be off to Halfrauds for the 3 for 2 and this is what i wil be getting to mix with the water so i have it already made up and consistently ready for use....

it really is a good piece of kit when you play around with it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You can spray this and its very easy to use http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=106


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks for the recomendations people:thumb:

any one have pics of tyres dressed with zaino.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> You can spray this and its very easy to use http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=106


looks interesting that does Ross...

I have been using CG extreme oil dressing stuff, topped with CG new look gel for good measure :lol: pretty shiny to say the least


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> looks interesting that does Ross...
> 
> I have been using CG extreme oil dressing stuff, topped with CG new look gel for good measure :lol: pretty shiny to say the least


Its a good product its very easy to use and its spreads very well into the tyres.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've never had a problem with Megs being too thick TBH, I would say it depends on how you apply - or with _what_ you apply it.

I use a MF pad for my Toyo Proxes and it spreads sooo nicely!

On budget tyres with a less smooth sidewall it can (and has been!) a PITA to apply smoothly/evenly. I use a paint brush for these types and 'stipple' it into the grooves/pattern on the sidewall.

Always finish with a quick rub over with an old MF after ~30 mins to ensure an even finish.

HTH

Chris


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

You might find Endurance thins when warm - try leaving it somewhere like an airing cupboard for an hour or two


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

im using megs endurance with there applicator and i find it difficult to get a nice even spread, i used ag before, nice tyre finish but muck sticks the the wheels even if you wipe clean but worst of all its STAINED MY BLOCK PAVING and cost me a mint to get cleaned and re-sealed


----------



## onTHErocs (Feb 19, 2010)

Just out of interest, which tyre dressing do you reckon lasts the longest? I'm using some CG stuff but the finish doesn't last.


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

autosmart highstyle, wins hands down


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Z16 for me.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

onTHErocs said:


> Just out of interest, which tyre dressing do you reckon lasts the longest? I'm using some CG stuff but the finish doesn't last.


best thing for tyres before dressing them is to give them a good scrub with a stiff brush and APC or degreaser, helping the dressing last for as long as possible


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Pneu Glossy :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

i like megs hot shine spray onto applicator an wipe on or pb natural look dressing is good for a more natural look:thumb:


----------



## DreamScape (Dec 16, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> best thing for tyres before dressing them is to give them a good scrub with a stiff brush and APC or degreaser, helping the dressing last for as long as possible


As Kev says, it's all in the prep.

Also I've never had an issue with Megs endurance for 3 years now. I put a dab on a cheap dish sponge and apply on all four tyres. I then move the car forward a few inches and apply on the bits i've missed. Also smooth around the tyre again with nothing on the sponge. Seems to last a few weeks.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Z16 for me.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Or maybe Reflection Perfection Durable Tyre Dressing?
Reviewed by AutoExpress here.

Stevie


----------

